
The Most Important Road Trip in American History - rmason
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/07/opinion/the-most-important-road-trip-in-american-history.html
======
rmason
Sixty two days to cross the US by truck! Thirty five years later thanks to
Eisenhower it could be done in five days.

